
Show HN: Free multi-channel portal to create quiz/test - authterrdev
Hi HN, you can create a quiz, test or survey on our portal at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ana.authorisedterritory.com<p>No need for an email or payment details. It is free.<p>Set a password and receive a play code which you can distribute to users who will answer your questions.<p>Test, quiz or survey can be answered using an Android app or in the browser.<p>A test can be timed where a user has to complete a test within set amount of time.<p>Other features:<p>- Create multi-answer questions or open text answers<p>- Upload images so that they can be showed with the question<p>- Check results in the portal and mark answers<p>- Export results to PDF<p>- Test expires after five days<p>Videos can be found on YouTube:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCR2VG1Rq7abZ33S1T3XSWNg<p>App on GooglePlay:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.authorisedterritory.ana
======
memexy
I just visited the web page and saw the following message

> Internet Explorer not supported

I'm using firefox. It's better to perform browser detection and show the
message if you detect that I'm actually using internet explorer. Otherwise it
seems like something is wrong with my browser.

Here's a stackoverflow answer for how to perform browser detection with
JavaScript: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2400935/browser-
detectio...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2400935/browser-detection-in-
javascript).

~~~
authterrdev
Great feedback, thank you.

~~~
memexy
No problem.

